# Brand new Deluxe 24 grinding noise



## Steveb25 (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm new to this forum and new to snow blowers. I did a ton of research and decided to buy the ariens deluxe 24 over the Cub cadet 2x 26 to get ready for a Southeastern PA winter.

I picked it up from Home Depot today and assembled. I have not started the engine yet. When I have it in first gear and pushing motor off, there's a loud grinding noise and some friction, but it doesn't happen in any other gear or reverse.

Is this something that needs to be adjusted or is it normal? 

Also, just for my own sanity, is this machine a little too much for my region? Or would I have been fine with something cheaper with less power?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Steve

What exactly is "pushing off" ?? There shouldn't be any grinding especially if it's not happening in second or reverse as they are on either side of 1st. 

You're never wrong in getting some of better quality. Yes you could save some money and get something less expensive but it's going to be a poorer quality machine. I think you have a good machine but I can't say I know the conditions in your area.
You'll likely be happy with the 254cc engine but you haven't mentioned what size or material area you need to clear. That's as important as how much and what kind of snow you get in choosing the right machine.
If you haven't yet, I'd pick up a couple spare shear pins just to have on hand. Nothing worse than running into a frozen newspaper, chunk of tree branch, extension cord or ... and break the shear bolt(s) on your auger first pass with a foot or more in your driveway !! 

.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

It comes with 2 extra shear pins built into the chute control


----------



## Steveb25 (Nov 24, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> to SBF Steve
> 
> What exactly is "pushing off" ?? There shouldn't be any grinding especially if it's not happening in second or reverse as they are on either side of 1st.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys! Sorry....pushing, while the motor is off. I just just pushing it around my garage. 

I have a 2 car, 80 ft sloped driveway and may help out a neighbor or 2. I am confident in the quality after doing a few weeks or research. I maintain my things well and try to follow all procedures so hopefully it'll last.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

take a vid.
fyi, u can never have too much power but can have too much width, me thinks youll be fine


----------



## Spanker (Mar 17, 2018)

.


These machines are always in gear. There is no neutral, only a disconnect from the engine, but wheels are always turning with the transmission, so it's gonna make some noise.


Fire that baby up... after checking engine oil.


----------



## Steveb25 (Nov 24, 2018)

Something definitely doesn't seem right, I don't want to fire up because I don't know the next time it's going to snow. Link below...

https://youtu.be/inhGyC1G3xs


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Sounds normal to me. As Spanker wrote, it is always in gear so what you're hearing is the higher ratio of the first gear. As you push the machine the engine is disconnected but the gear train is not, so it is turning and the gear meshing is what you're hearing. At least that's what it sounds like to me.

Put some gas in it, try it out and it should be fine. If something is bad (unlikely) you want to find out while it is still in warranty and BEFORE a snowfall. If you don't get any snowfall this winter, cheer and consider yourself lucky that the only work you had to do was drain the fuel tank and carburetor.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

sounds very normal.


----------



## Steveb25 (Nov 24, 2018)

Okay, thanks all


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

Don't forget to lube all the internal and external points shown in the manual.. You might see the noise quiet down quite a bit..and the unit maneuver much easier, plus save wear and tear...You'll need a grease gun and oil can....Do this once a year before the season...I have the same unit as yours..


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a 2015 Deluxe 24 as well and even though it's not the exact same model year I would bet they are very similar. The sound it's making in 1st gear is not normal. The sound it makes in the higher gear is what it should sound like when moving. I would have it taken to a dealer to inspect under warranty unless you are comfortable taking it apart and inspecting it on your own. At the very least get in touch with Ariens and ask for assistance. They have very good customer support in my experience.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Steveb25 said:


> Also, just for my own sanity, is this machine a little too much for my region? Or would I have been fine with something cheaper with less power?


Missed this part on the first reading.

I'm just south of you and I've had several Ariens snow throwers (gave a couple away to family) and the 24" Deluxe should be just fine for you. Here we get an average 26" annual snowfall but no one year is "average". Some years we get practically zilch and some years we get buried in two feet or more. (Okay, you folks in Buffalo can stop snickering now.:smile2 So you probably get about the same, more likely a bit more.

And as with anything engine-powered there is "no such thing" as too much power. Trust me, the day will certainly come when you are very glad you spent the money.


----------

